# Pegasus....T-Rex and Triceratops



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kits! For anyone who has not seen them a look at the kits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Excellent - thanks for posting!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Those look great. I loved building their Vermithrax kit. Pegasus really knows their vinyl! How awesome would it be if Pegasus got the license to do the new Godzilla in vinyl?

My WF shopping list keeps growing. Thanks a lot....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Those look great. I loved building their Vermithrax kit. Pegasus really knows their vinyl! How awesome would it be if Pegasus got the license to do the new Godzilla in vinyl?
> 
> My WF shopping list keeps growing. Thanks a lot....







Nah........stuff vinyl. 

Let's have the new Godzilla in plastic to match the old Aurora Godzilla, PL Godzilla and Gorgo from Monarch.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

sg-99 are you going to be building these soon? Hopefully you do a build thread. Would love to see these great vinyl kits standing up to see their size! Not as excited about the Tric, but am stoked about the T-Rex! Hopefully these will sell well enough to get more dinos in vinyl!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pegasus vinyl kits are kits you just can't leave alone, next thing you know it is already assembled.:thumbsup: The Triceratops grows on you I was thinking some Dino-rider conversion for it. The T-rex is ballpark 18 inches long, for painting I wanted to get wild with it and do an all green version aka Beast Boy from Teen Titans but Istill have not decided what painting direction i want to go.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to pick one of these up. 

Oh, where's your build thread on that Salzo?!?!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Salzo G is a client build and the build thread is on my Youtube channel and my FB page.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool! Can you PM me a link to your FB page? I would like to follow. I'm on quite a few FB groups including the Original Battlestar Galactica page.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the add on FB. Checking out your videos now. Very cool! Not as far along on my Salzo though. Next major step is adding fiber. Adding a lot of the greeblies, or rather, trying to figure out where they all go!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Can you use acrylic paints on vinyl? 

Or Tamiya lacquer primer?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Jodet said:


> Can you use acrylic paints on vinyl?
> 
> Or Tamiya lacquer primer?


 Yes to both. Just never use enamels.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I used regular grey Duplicolor auto primer on my Pegasus Dragon Slayer kit. Worked perfect.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's a couple of pictures of the Trike kit. I think they're 1/24, but I could be mistaken. 

We're using them in our Dino 101 class at WF. The fit is pretty good with just a few parts (torso, legs, head, horns and beak). Blending of the seams will be necessary. 

Now that they're all puttied up, we're using a Plastic Primer on them.

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Wonderfest 2014/Dinos1_zpse89c3bf9.jpg

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Wonderfest 2014/Dinos_zps747a740e.jpg

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

you CAN use enamels as long as you primer with something else first.
I just picked my kit at my LHS. its HEAVY but well sculpted.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Jafo said:


> you CAN use enamels as long as you primer with something else first.
> I just picked my kit at my LHS. its HEAVY but well sculpted.


I've had mixed results going this route, sometimes I think it depends on the vinyl.

I use automotive lacquer primer on vinyls (actually on all my kits, it's industrial grade stuff). It always dries on vinyl, never a problem.

The kits below were all primed with this stuff, and then airbrushed with enamels:

Horizon Iron Man - no problem
Screamin/Kaiyoda C3-PO - very slight tack
Screamin 1/4 chatteter - no problem
Geometric Talos - tacky..
Horizon Aerial Hunter Killer - no problem


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't trust vinyl not to degrade in some ways over the years. I know some people will say "well I've had vinyl kits for years and they're ok" but some of the vinyl kits I've got have started to degrade and there's been other cases too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not like styrene doesnt change over time... it does. Both sheet styrene and also injection molded styrene. Most materials degrade or change over time... wood, metal, glass, etc.

In a lot of cases degrading can be pin pointed to a specific cause... crappy resin or vinyl from a recast, stuff stored in the heat or sunlight, the wrong type of plastic (like vacuform airplane canopies that turn dark amber colored over time)

I suppose it depends on how long you have to have things last. I figure I am about 50... I will probably live another 25 or so years +/- so as long as my stuff lasts that long, I am good.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Its not like styrene doesnt change over time... it does. Both sheet styrene and also injection molded styrene. Most materials degrade or change over time... wood, metal, glass, etc.
> 
> In a lot of cases degrading can be pin pointed to a specific cause... crappy resin or vinyl from a recast, stuff stored in the heat or sunlight, the wrong type of plastic (like vacuform airplane canopies that turn dark amber colored over time)
> 
> I suppose it depends on how long you have to have things last. I figure I am about 50... I will probably live another 25 or so years +/- so as long as my stuff lasts that long, I am good.







Sheet styrene might and I'm not saying there haven't been 1 or 2 cases of styrene changing over time (especially maybe some old plastics) but I doubt it would change that much if at all. In fact injection styrene is probably one of the most durable long lasting materials there is.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

My oldest vinyl kit is an original Billiken Predator I've had since 1987. Painted with acrylics, no filling or stuffing in it. Stands just as tall and sturdy as the day I built it more than 25 years ago. I don't have an issue with vinyl but we know some do.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Styrene will 'age'.
But if it is painted it will last a lot longer.
UV and heat are the 2 big issues for styrene. 

Vinyl will last a loooooooooooong time too.
Think about it. How long have we been putting it on houses now?
The kits are basically the same stuff as vinyl siding.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> Styrene will 'age'.
> But if it is painted it will last a lot longer.
> UV and heat are the 2 big issues for styrene.
> 
> ...









I suppose anything will age or degrade if it's in strong heat or UV but it'll probably take hundreds even thousands of years for a piece of styrene plastic to degrade otherwise.

No way will vinyl last anywhere near as long as styrene.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I suppose anything will age or degrade if it's in strong heat or UV but it'll probably take hundreds even thousands of years for a piece of styrene plastic to degrade otherwise.
> 
> No way will vinyl last anywhere near as long as styrene.


Not really. I have some model cars with vinyl tires that are over 50 years old and they are fine. Rubber will degrade before vinyl. 

The oldest hard plastic molded items that I have (that I can think of) are 71 years old and are somewhat fragile due to deterioration. They can crack or split, or just crumble. 

Speaking of how injection molded styrene can deteriorate or have problems, I was working on a Tamiya kit today (and not terribly old). I held a couple parts together and applied a little Zap a Gap and a bit of Zip kicker .... CRACK the main plastic parts more or less shattered into two or three large hunks each. They broke like glass the second the accelerator hit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Not really. I have some model cars with vinyl tires that are over 50 years old and they are fine. Rubber will degrade before vinyl.
> 
> The oldest hard plastic molded items that I have (that I can think of) are 71 years old and are somewhat fragile due to deterioration. They can crack or split, or just crumble.
> 
> Speaking of how injection molded styrene can deteriorate or have problems, I was working on a Tamiya kit today (and not terribly old). I held a couple parts together and applied a little Zap a Gap and a bit of Zip kicker .... CRACK the main plastic parts more or less shattered into two or three large hunks each. They broke like glass the second the accelerator hit.










I don't think you can compare 71 year old plastic items with todays injection moulded kits. For a start it could be that Bakelite stuff and even if it's not, plastic was probably a bit different back then. 

We've got an old clothes peg case which is about 60 years old and is very brittle with bits braking off it. It appears to be a hard plastic but it's certainly not injection moulded plastic like todays kits. I dug out my old AMT Freightliner kit to start a few weeks back and the vinyl tyres on that have a few cracks in them. It hasn't been stored in a harsh environment either.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Some don't like resin.
Some don't like vinyl.
Some don't like ABS.


So, about these *dinosaurs*, have you built either yet? Plan on picking the T-Rex up at Wondefest in 9 days! I had the old Lindberg kit and thought it was pretty cool. Can't wait to get my hands on this one. Now I have to find a 1/24 Ford Explorer....


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm in the final stages of painting the Triceratops and will have it on display at WonderFest for the Dino 101 class and Friday Night Meet & Greet!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got both from Cult's last week. Great kits though quite heavy. Thanks Pegasus for the kits and Thanks Galileo for the sculpts!:thumbsup:

More.... please!


Mike :wave:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's a couple of pictures of the finished Triceratops. I modified the base with Epoxy Sculpt and Magic Water to make an edge to a swamp. He was painted with ComArt Creature Paints and Transparent Paints.

Enjoy!

Rob


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent build!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice build!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They gave him fossil horns? :freak:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

robiwon said:


> Very nice build!


Definitely. Very nice indeed! Great job all around!


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Beautiful! 

I'm itching to get my hands on the Triceratops. Not so much the T rex but I will probably get that one too. I don't know if I will include the baby Trike victim. 

It would be great if someone would post some sort of creature painting class or demo somewhere. There is a lot I don't know about many techniques of painting. But with the price of model kits nowadays it can get expensive to just try something hoping it will work out. Forewarned is forearmed don't you know?

BTW I found this thread looking for a Pegasus dinosaur build.

- Leelan


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Hmmm. A series of videos on youtube. I'll check them out.

- Leelan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John P said:


> They gave him fossil horns? :freak:


I thought the same thing John. Was watching Jurassic Park the other night and noticed the Trike in the movie had "fossil" horns!



Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

I wonder if they would be more like this? The cape buffalo is the biggest horned mammal on the plains of Africa.


----------



## nflagey (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi there,
I was wondering if any owner of either model could give me some size measurements?
Also, I know this may sound weird, but would it be feasible to cut the head of the T-Rex to put it on the Triceratops?
Reason: I would like to do a conversion for a game ...
Thanks!


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

The Triceratops is $30 and the T rex is $50. Isn't that a bit much to spend for a game "miniature"?

- Leelan


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Double post.


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

The Triceratops is $30 and the T rex is $50. Isn't that a bit much to spend for a game "miniature"?

If the T rex is supposed to be 12 meters or 40 feet long then the kit will be 51 cm or 20 inches. If the Trike is supposed to be 9 meters or 30 feet, then she will be 38 cm or 15 inches long.

IIRC Brad mentioned that the T rex is only 18 inches long. I could be wrong. I just ordered the Triceratops kit. I hope it arrives before next Wednesday. :hat:

- Leelan


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

According to sources "t-rex is about 18 long the triceratops is about 10-12 long."

In 1/24 scale that translates to a T rex that is 36 feet long or 10.9 meters and a Trike that is 20 to 24 feet long or 6 to 7.3 meters.

- Leelan


----------



## nflagey (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Modelnut!

You know, a model that size would be much more expensive if I bought it from the usual company.

Look on Forgeworld website for the Ork Gargantuan Squiggoth ... it's a 232 British pounds or about $400 model 

So getting either or both of the Pegasus models would be a great deal!
The model I want to "copy" is 9.0H x 5.5W x 13.0L so it seems that the Triceratops would be a good fit!

About cutting the heads and swapping them, what do you think?
What kind of material are these made of?
Are the neck sort of the same diameter?
Are the textures on both sculptures kind of similar?

I know that may sound like heresy to some of you, sorry about that :freak:


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

The models are made of hard vinyl and not styrene. Did you watch the video at the beginning of this thread?

I don't have either kit yet but hopefully I will have the Trike in a few days.

I don't know for sure but I would think that the neck sizes would be different and so would the skin pattern. The T rex is a therapod and saurischian. 
The Trike is an ornothiscian. Their family trees couldn't be any more different unless one wasn't a dinosaur at all.

I agree about the cost of most good dinosaur models. Most are made of resin, not plastic. And so they cost on the high side of $100 just to start. 
I used to buy a resin dinosaur kit every now annd then. But I can't afford that kind of kit anymore. I have a family to take care of. So I am really glad 
that Pegasus is going to release more dinosaur kits in the coming years. Next year they are releasing a kit of Liopleurodon and Spinosaurus. And _even better_
they are going to be in the same scale as these two. It is a good time for dinosaur lovers!


















- Leelan


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Triceratops skin http://bloximages.chicago2.vip.town...05-70f597e7f6dc/51623fe264cad.preview-620.jpg

I can't seem to find any definitive skin impressions for a T rex though I have heard that they exist.


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Here is the video again:






You can see what the models skin looks like there.


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Just got my Pegasus Hobbies Triceratops kit in the mail! 

Here are some measurements. The skull is 11 cm or 4.3 inches. The length overall is 32 cm or 12.59 inches. At 1/24 scale that makes for a 2.64 meter or 8.6 foot long skull. And a beast that is 7.68 meter or 25 feet 2.4 inches long.

The details is wonderful. Galileo Nunez did a fantastic job sculpting this iconic dinosaur. There are seams that will need filling. The toughest to reach looks to be the one in the back of the mouth. And this Trike will need to be either glued or pinned to the base. She will not stand on her own as she is balanced on two feet. 

That's all I can tell at this point because I just finished opening the box and dry-fitting the pieces. Final assembly will be no problem. Painting a dinosaur is always the biggest challenge. That will require some thinking.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll be in there for the model of the Liopleurodon.


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to make and share this video. I always find these video reviews helpful. Had I not seen this post/video, I probably wouldn't have given these kits a second look. They look great and will, at some point, find their way onto my shelves. Kind of reminds me of the vinyl Horizon kits of old. Very nice indeed! Thanks again.


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

I will disagree only slightly with the video review. There are seams that will need to be dealt with. I have only just applied the first coat of primer so I am not quite to the putty stage. I think I will have to make a texture stamp before then. 

Did I mention that the Trike does not really stand on its own? She is in motion and the kit is balanced precariously on two feet. So she will have to be pinned and glued to the base to be secure.

Here are a couple of pictures:


















- Leelan


----------

